# 5 weeks pregnant and a heavy head cold - very worried!



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Hun,

This is probably a really stupid question but I am 5 weeks pregnant and yesterday I started with a head cold and it's getting worse! Will this effect my pregnancy at all with be being so early on? I cannot stop coughing, sneezing and now I have a really bad temp! Just feel rubbish!

I am also still getting tummy cramps - this is also worrying me.

Sorry for the waffling and silly questions just really worried.

Thanks Belle xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's quite common to have the tummy cramps, so don't worry. The head cold won't affect the baby at all, it just makes you feel rubbish!

Hope you feel better soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Belle0603 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Think I am just worrying about every little thing and cos I feel rubbish probs making me worse. 

Thanks again x


----------

